# Grizzly Axle Removal



## Suthrn98 (May 16, 2013)

2007 Grizzly. Can't seem to get the front axle out. Trying yanking, pulling, beating and prying. This thing won't release. Any helpful tips or tricks to try?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Try getting a strap or some 550 cord behind the axle and tie it, then tie the other end to a 4lb hammer and swing away.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Ole Nasty said:


> Try getting a strap or some 550 cord behind the axle and tie it, then tie the other end to a 4lb hammer and swing away.


What he said. But push the axle into the diff first. Maybe hit in on it with a hammer to give it a shock. Not the fore mentioned 4lb hammer. Lol. I used a rubber dead blow hammer all the time on stuff. We've pulled the opposite axle and reached through the diff with a punch and knocked out a stubborn axle on my son n laws brute.


----------

